# "Additive Dissolve" transition as Premiere has.



## Mario Mey (Nov 9, 2021)

Mario Mey submitted a new resource:

"Additive Dissolve" transition as Premiere has. - An emulation of Adobe Premiere's "Additive Dissolve" transition by changing just one file.



> Adobe Premiere has the default fade transition and an special one: "Additive Dissolve Transition". It is similar to default but it first blends the "B" video on the "A" video with a Add composite blend. So, "A" is still there but you can see "B" highlights on "A". Then,it fades "B" video as usual. In a moment of the transition, A+B is more than 1, so it gets brighter than normal... then, it normalizes, like Premiere's transition.
> 
> The easy way to install it
> First of all we...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Roldier (Nov 29, 2021)

I overwrite the archive in Windows but when i swap scenes with "fade" transition i can't be able to see any scene or change the type of transition!


----------

